# Best wheels ever!?! --> RE30 in 24k gold!!!



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy f00k! :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

24K Gold Volk Racing RE30 - Racing Meets Bling









"Knowing that adding the gold plating would increase the weight slightly I set out for the lightest wheel with the most agressive size I could find. 19×10 and 19×11 Volk Racing RE30s were the answer. After refinishing the wheel in real 24K gold, the result was still a very impressive weight of 21.55lbs, damn good for any wheel of that size!"

















While keeping strength and light weight function in tact, I can still say the famous Chappelle quote: This wheel is “The Most Baller S#!T Ever!”

Source: Ben Schaffer's The Real JDM blog

I think you can't get anything better than that. I' in <3 :chuckle:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

:chuckle: wow, id hate to have those, can see every wheel thief in the areas rubbing their dirty little mits together.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Yea, They are a bit BLING BLING.

They are definitely not for me.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

i expect to see those in hip hop mtv vids


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

not my type of thing im afraid, nice for shows if you want "attention"

they would last 5mins in the uk unless you park in a secured garage


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow its pretty hard to make a set of Volks look tacky and tasteless but he's managed it! uke:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Kerb those and you'd need a mortgage just for a refurb!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

You could wear it around your neck, Flavor Flav style - Yeah Boyyyy!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow,I'm speechless.


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

I'll wait to see them on the car before I say anything. The BBS LM's I have are bright gold too and look dead sexy


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

you forgot about the diamonds


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

the wheels look awesome, but will they look good on a car?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm sure it's been done to reflect heat....

uke:


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

GT300 said:


> the wheels look awesome, but will they look good on a car?


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

That is phucking sick. Hope you don't get jacked,


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Im sure they weight a extra then the normal light weigh wheels. skyline are already a thief magnet i think these would defo attract more of them. I do think they look nice for a show car but not really for racing.


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

Chuck_H said:


>



do you have a picture with the entire car on it?


----------



## chucai (Dec 4, 2006)

wow... this is what we call rare ..


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

I would think that the gold would crack off with any amount of flexing in the rim. Not a fan. I would think it's heavy as hell to.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

I hate to curb that wheel!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Car*

Lets see some more pics of the full car from different angles to see them in perspective.


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

....for shows maybe...roads? no chance....for track? deffinately not!!!! 

....so why then?!! 

too bling for a skyline. Are you putting them on an M3? :chuckle:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Two of these modified S2000's*



markyboy.1967 said:


> Lets see some more pics of the full car from different angles to see them in perspective.


He's teasing us... :smokin:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Moore pics please


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

not sure if its my thing, but would look quite cool on a very low dark green car...scraping nearly (just because there's a cool picture of a low S13 in that colour with gold wheels though, and it looks mint!)


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

More money than sense


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

sbkrider said:


> More money than sense


What he said /\ allthough I appreciate the originality


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Thats the most ridiculously ballin' thing I have ever seen...ever


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Come on guys, these are clearly made for show car/promotion purposes. They're not going to be on anyones daily hack any time soon. More money than sense? It costs less than you think to Gold plate things...

There were Gold Mugen M7s floating about years ago.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

How much does the touch up pen cost? hehe

- Kevin.


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

moNoKnoT said:


> How much does the touch up pen cost? hehe
> 
> - Kevin.



lol!


----------

